# rc71 wont controll volume on hitachi tv



## jhinkle (Jul 9, 2013)

TV model is p42h401a, went through menu setup, select make-model, screen says code accepted push volume+ to verify, volume button will function until I select ''it worked'', then volume doesn't work. All other functions operate properly(on/off,input,ext.) Also tried mute/select then code 11643 from dtv web site still no luck. Thanks


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Do it again and say no.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If it says it accepted the code and you try what Drucifer says and still can not get it to work,

Try this. Program it like you already did.
Then with the selector on TV,
press the mute and select buttons, then program in 993 and Select.

See if that works.

Edit: Struck thru post. Information is incorrect.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

{had I been drinking a tea, I would have snorted it nasally onto my keyboard! POTD !!!}


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> If it says it accepted the code and you try what Drucifer says and still can not get it to work,
> 
> Try this. Program it like you already did.
> Then with the selector on TV,
> ...


There is no selector switch on the RC71. There are no options for controlling other devices from the remote control itself. Just in the menus.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Supramom2000 said:


> There is no selector switch on the RC71. There are no options for controlling other devices from the remote control itself. Just in the menus.


Thanks.
A couple of days ago one person said he punched in the code for his TV and it worked. This confuses me for sure.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep I programmed my LG LK530 all I did was Mute select entered code, the first code didn't work, entered the 2nd code and I was good to go .
And this is on my HR34


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

damondlt said:


> Yep I programmed my LG LK530 all I did was Mute select entered code, the first code didn't work, entered the 2nd code and I was good to go .
> And this is on my HR34


My question is in "what sequence of operations did you do this" ? Could you list the steps for us ? Do you think that after you got it to take the code for the TV, could you then program in the 993 and Select code to get the volume to work ?

I looked at getting one of the RC71 remotes to play with but it would not do any good without having the HR44 and I am not ready to go to that.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

HR34-700 RC71 IR mode only

Menu -Settings - Remote setup- went to LG TV codes. Pressed Mute Select , entered 5 digit code , vol down, blinked red first code did not work.
Mute select again entered 2nd code vol down blinked Green . Done.

The remote has the codes for IR mode. Don't know why everyone thinks that only the receiver programs the remote. 100% not true. Maybe in RF mode since the receiver stores its ID number in it.

This remote does have limited function when it comes to menu Items with your TV, but power,volume and video source all work with my LG.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks damondlt

I have been looking at a blown up picture of those remotes and it seems to be lacking a lot in it's capability.
The lack of a button to jump 12 hours ahead in the guide using the green button and then to jump back 12 hours using the red button.
I would not switch it for the RC65RX for any reason that I can see.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> Thanks damondlt
> 
> I have been looking at a blown up picture of those remotes and it seems to be lacking a lot in it's capability.
> The lack of a button to jump 12 hours ahead in the guide using the green button and then to jump back 12 hours using the red button.
> I would not switch it for the RC65RX for any reason that I can see.


I like the remote, But I agree its function is limited. The RC65 is better for sure.

If you want to Try the RC71 , Ebay is selling them for less then $10 including shipping. I bought one off the same person last month for $13.
I'll PM you the link if you want to see.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks damondlt

I have been looking at a blown up picture of those remotes and it seems to be lacking a lot in it's capability.
The lack of a button to jump 12 hours ahead in the guide using the green button and then to jump back 12 hours using the red button.
I would not switch it for the RC65RX for any reason that I can see.


You can use FF and REW to jump forward and back in the guide. The on-screen displays at the bottom left have even been updated to show this.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Stuart Sweet said:


> You can use FF and REW to jump forward and back in the guide. The on-screen displays at the bottom left have even been updated to show this.


I found a guide on the web and blew it up so I could read it. I see that now.

It might be worth the $10 to get one and play with it for a few hours to see what I can make it do with my HR24.

Edit: Add: I got one on Ebay for $7 delivered. Should be here in about a week so that I can play / experiment with it.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

The things it is lacking that many of us (not all) miss:

1) lack of stop button when viewing a recording. You must FF to end or press exit and end up in a different menu than that of the recording you are viewing
2) Play/Pause on one button. If you want to see where you are in a recording, pressing play will pause the show and bring up the progress bar. But you can't just view your progress. The program will pause.
3) Lack of backlight. Probably to be remedied.

Also, the channel and volume controls are rockers. Some like this, some dislike it.
Personally, I don't find the remote to fit me ergonomically. But I have VERY small hands.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks Supramom.
Yep, those channel up and down and volume up and down buttons are very small. I doubt if my son could work those.
I have my system set up to use the TV speakers with one remote and the AVR with the other remote I have. I will probably set this up to use the TV speakers. This will be easier to tell which one to pick up with the 2 different shapes.

I usually do FF to the end and then delete a recording. Have you tried to press the FF button and then press the 30 second slip button ? On the old remotes that will jump you to the next "tick mark". Each press will jump again.


----------



## jhinkle (Jul 9, 2013)

Got it to work. Set remote to ir , would control TV but not receiver, reset remote by using buttons on genie, then reprogrammed from beginning in rf. Works for now, bad storms in area can't watch anyhow. 

Sent from my Xoom using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for the update.
Glad you figured it out.


----------

